# Help Bella find some of her siblings in Australia



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping up..............


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

I think this is in the wrong section, any ideas where i can re post it.

Thought this would be good to find out about.


Thanks


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Can you post the name of the Sire and Dam of the dog to see if someone in Australia recognises it? I have edited the name of the thread to hightlight for our australian members and moved it to breeding.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Carol

Bella was born 16 Febuary 2006.

SIRE name is LIEKE DECLAN MAN.

DAM name is JOYSTREAM STRADIE.

Grandparents are

SIRE name is MANTEAVA RUSTIC LADD / ALKAYS TONYS TERROR

Her breeder was a Mr S Johnson.

DAM name is BIRNAMWOOD PORTIA / KASTILJA MIA.

Hope this might help, we are interested in knowing her roots.

Thank you

Her breeder was a Mr S Johnson


----------



## rachelruth (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi Ellesimmo! 

My dog shares some relatives with yours! Her name is Pebbles, but registered as Joystream Efeldee, also bred by Mr S. Johnson, born 27/11/2002.

SIRE: Joystream Lindos 
-- Grand-sire: Joystream Guy 
------ Great grandsire: Glenyarra Heartglo
------ Great granddam: Kastilja Mia (Here!)
-- Grand-dam: Joystream Sassy
------ Great grandsire: Alykays Tonys Terror (here!)
------ Great granddam: Kastilja Beryl 

DAM: Joystream Mivago
-- Grand-sire: Alykays Tonys Terror (this one sure got around didn't he)
-- Grand-dam: Joystream Enid

Would love to know how Bella is doing!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

There is a website called Dogster. There are a couple of Joystream dogs on there. Interestingly one is also in Singapore. I just googled Joystream Golden Retrievers. Nothing came up for the kennel but I found two dogs on Dogster. You might find reading about them interesting.


----------



## rachelruth (Feb 14, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> There is a website called Dogster. There are a couple of Joystream dogs on there. Interestingly one is also in Singapore. I just googled Joystream Golden Retrievers. Nothing came up for the kennel but I found two dogs on Dogster. You might find reading about them interesting.


Thanks! I did find a few dogs over on Dogster; it's so exciting to think that my dog really might have relatives out there!


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

Imp is import


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

Bless you for adopting Bella-hope you find some of her siblings!


----------

